# Yeah!! I did it



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks maz

I have got my 3 stars!!!

Oh now i want to aim higher and get more. Is that greedy?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

becks said:


> thanks maz
> 
> I have got my 3 stars!!!
> 
> Oh now i want to aim higher and get more. Is that greedy?


go for it mate.

I kinda want to click on this find your filipina today banner ad at the bottom of the page.. yummy. oh wait I allready have a filiipina beauty. hheheh (wife)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> go for it mate.
> 
> I kinda want to click on this find your filipina today banner ad at the bottom of the page.. yummy. oh wait I allready have a filiipina beauty. hheheh (wife)


See gas bagging, whos the best the one with the most stars


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What you like, you'll be trying to get mega reputation next.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i've just added to your reputation, in case it helps for anything... lol


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gee some people have all the stars and green squares


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And now I'm five star gas bag


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And now I'm five star gas bag


U must have eaten at taco bell last night....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> U must have eaten at taco bell last night....


Your just jealous Give yourself one of those beautiful big stars after all this is the star thread,ir did I get lost


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

i try not to be toooo gassey.
but those damn stars look tempting


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

No it just means your an old fart


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> No it just means your an old fart


lol only 32. I hope I'm not old yet. I dont want to take viagra yet. heheheh


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i've just added to your reputation, in case it helps for anything... lol



I gotta spread Izzy, sorry....


----------

